# Help with stocking suggestions!



## xooxxosaraoxxoox (Jun 2, 2012)

75 gallon aquarium currently stocked with:
1 blue gourami
15 zebra danios
15 albino glowlight tetras
4 bronze corys
4 peppered corys
4 albino corys

What to add with these to boost some color maybe? Currently have black sand!


----------



## Tomorrowland (Mar 9, 2012)

Gardneri Killifish are very colorful and quite peaceful. A school of Cardinal Tetras would also add a boost of color.

Does your Gourami ever go after your Glowlight Tetras? I've heard some people have had negative experiences with that combination.

Also, what kind of filter are you running?

And are you looking for a solo, centerpiece type fish or another school?


----------



## xooxxosaraoxxoox (Jun 2, 2012)

Tomorrowland said:


> Gardneri Killifish are very colorful and quite peaceful. A school of Cardinal Tetras would also add a boost of color.
> 
> Does your Gourami ever go after your Glowlight Tetras? I've heard some people have had negative experiences with that combination.
> 
> ...


I have yet to see the gourami go after the glowlight tetras, but see him attempt to chase the danios around... If I could... Id rather try another larger solo fish but I would not want to if the gourami is going to harass it though... It was aggressive to the female (of course).. which died not to long ago after getting stuck under a rock somehow overnight...


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

xooxxosaraoxxoox said:


> It was aggressive to the female (of course).. which died not to long ago after getting stuck under a rock somehow overnight...


Fish often get stuck when they are trying to escape being bullied.

Given that your aquarium is of a fair size, I think that the Gourami would be fine (unless you have a really bad tempered one) with most community species unrelated to Gourami. Of course nothing small enough to be eaten and nothing aggressive enough to bully the Gourami.


----------



## xooxxosaraoxxoox (Jun 2, 2012)

If I were to stock my aquarium with plants.. would apistogrammas be compatible with what I have?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Most would, but there are dozens of Apistogramma species. Which do you have in mind, and what is your water like (Hardness and pH)?


----------



## xooxxosaraoxxoox (Jun 2, 2012)

navigator black said:


> Most would, but there are dozens of Apistogramma species. Which do you have in mind, and what is your water like (Hardness and pH)?


Um Idk. Just any of them I guess, most are pretty colorful! ( Not referring to wanting RAMS though ) My water is pretty hard and runs ph around 8


----------

